# Cant Access Certain Inbox Messages?



## Tyler (27/7/14)

I can't seem to access certain Ecigssa Inbox messages? The webpage is just blank when I click it? Has anybody else got this issue with there inbox Messages?

Any help with this would be kindly appreciated  @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff 

P.S : I am trying to inbox one of you about payment dates for the preordered Advertising Space!

Kind Regards.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/14)

Tyler said:


> I can't seem to access certain Ecigssa Inbox messages? The webpage is just blank when I click it? Has anybody else got this issue with there inbox Messages?
> 
> Any help with this would be kindly appreciated  @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff
> 
> ...


I'm assuming this is why I haven't heard from you yet? Sent you a pm a few days ago


----------



## Tyler (28/7/14)

Any assistance with this matter would be appreciated?

Still cant open certain inbox messages.


----------

